# Unicoi state park



## msjjd (Oct 7, 2014)

Wondering about camping in the mountains will any of the state parks in north ga. Accommodate a 40 foot fifth wheel I know some say they have sites long enough but what about navigating the roads in the park.Name the ones y'all like and have good access


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Moccasin Creek State Park has good access, ad has sites that could accommodate a 49'er. Fort Mountain has a couple of turns that could give you trouble. Not sure about Unicoi, I've seen some pretty big rigs in there.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 15, 2014)

I believe Unicoi can handle it. There are 2 loops and I am seeing what has to be 40 footers on both. I am there now. I just left Don Carter & for sure it will hold them. It is south of Cleveland about 12-15 miles. One of the nicer parks we have, also the newest.just over a year old.
Remember to check before you come,some close as does Moccasion Creek in November. I can't remember the date,it may be the end of the month. It is on the SP website.
  Tallulah will hold your camper also.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2014)

Unicoi has very few and only in the Big Brook section of the campground. Reservations for one of those would be recommenced to make sure. Moccasin Creek has several large sites.


----------



## KDarsey (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm seeing at least 3 forty footers in Little Brook now. It will hold them.
Big Brook does have more spots for the big boys but there are a few scattered sites that will hold them.
And  if it matters, Unicoi has no pull thru sites. I've watched several that struggle with parking here. Most seem to be a little new at this.


----------



## msjjd (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks or the info.


----------



## msjjd (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks For the info


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 23, 2014)

Unicoi has a number of 40' sites.  As a previous poster mentioned, they aren't pull through.  Navigating the campground should not be an issue.  You need a reservation, because of leaf watchers and Octoberfest in Helen.  If you want a wider space, you can do a "double buddy site" which is extra wide.

When you go to check-in, if the campground check-in is not open, you will have to go to the lodge to check in.  It can be tricky to navigate a longer rig around the lodge.  Do NOT pull up to the unloading area by the front desk, and do NOT go under the breeze way.  When you are coming up the hill, before you reach the parking area, peel off to the right and go to the lower parking lot and pull up alongside the wall that is opposite of the parking deck.  There are no marked out parking spots along that wall, but since you are just checking in, you can park there for a short period of time.  This makes turning around much more manageable.

That info comes from my wife who worked the front desk at Unicoi
for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## UGAFX4 (Oct 27, 2014)

The only one that has really bad entrance for large units it Black Rock Mtn. SP, I wouldn't even take my 30' Travel Trailer there.  you should be fine with the rest.


----------



## Mike 65 (Oct 27, 2014)

UGAFX4 said:


> The only one that has really bad entrance for large units it Black Rock Mtn. SP, I wouldn't even take my 30' Travel Trailer there.  you should be fine with the rest.



I was thinking of trying Black Rock early spring. I have a 30' TT. What is bad about the entrance? Steep ,curvy, tight ?  I haul mine with a 2500 cummins.


----------

